# Sticky  About tutorials



## v-six

Anyone may post any tutorials they'd like to share. It should be a tutorial you've written, not something you pulled from another source. These posts will be moderated, so if you make a tutorial called "good design" and go on to talk about how lens flares are a crucial tool for all designers, we may not agree. Subject matter may be broad... if it relates to Graphic Design at all, you can write about it. If you have any questions ask away.


----------



## ebackhus

Tutorials may be uploaded in zip, rar, or hosted off another server. They may also be done directly in the TSF thread if that is the only format you require.

Tutorials *MUST* be original works and not ripped from another site.

Images help but are not required.

Tutorials may be edited for content and correctness.


----------

